# Whethering NDs



## nigerian dwarf luvr (May 28, 2011)

Sooo I just got NDs boys today and I paid for whethers but when we got there he said we needed to nuter them in a month well we brought them home to day and one is doing gross stuff and they are 6&7 weeks old is that old enough to nuter? or do I still need to wait a month like he said? :whatgoat: :kidblue: :kidblue: :help:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Most people neuter at 7-8 weeks. They would probably be old enough now or you could wait a little longer. If they are wethered too soon, they might develop kidney stones though so it might be best to wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They can be castrated at 7 to 12 weeks is generally ideal. Did the breeder say they were weaned? Or did you get them on the bottle?

6-7 weeks old is very young...8 weeks is the youngest i'll wean and even then, I prefer to wait a tad longer for wethers. I personally would wait to wether them just because they are going to be stressed already from the moving and new home. Maybe wait a couple weeks. 

How are you planning on castrating?


----------



## nigerian dwarf luvr (May 28, 2011)

I am planning on banding and they are bottle fed still bottle feeding for another week and a half


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm glad to hear they aren't weaned yet. If banding, then i'd wait a couple weeks.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree with the rest, don't be in a hurry to wether, get them weaned and wait a week or so. Unless you are unable to keep them separated from does, there isn't that much need to hurry. I've banded boys at 12 weeks with no problem.


----------



## nigerian dwarf luvr (May 28, 2011)

ok thanks u guys!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem.


----------

